# Grizlly G0656X 8" Jointer with Spiral Cutterhead



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review,thats a pretty sweet jointer,enjoy!!!!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice machine.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

want to trade wives?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Tight joint make woodworking so much more fun. Congrats on the jointer!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Nop not trading my wife - ever- this kind of wife is too rare.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

She's a keeper…and the jointer isn't half bad either.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations on new jointer, I have this jointer also, other than the original setup, this has been a gem. Also on a safety note, pay attention, use good safety push blocks, respect the 8" cutter head that is always exposed at end of cut.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I just recently bought the 6" version - not enough room for the 8" that I wanted. I love mine too. Congratulations on a great new tool, and a very generous and thoughtful wife!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I started to buy the 6" but after a few minutes decided on the 8", I knew I wouldn't be satisfied with the 6". I wanted a 12" but space and lack of funds ended that idea.

I use my 8" in a garage so maneuverability is tight but a little seesawing back and forth and I get where I need top be.


----------



## SteveCherry (May 21, 2013)

I searched for Grizzly jointers and found one with "Parallelogram Beds"; what does that mean exactly? and how can you quickly determine if the jointer you are looking at is a spiral cutter head type? Thanks for the review and shopping assistance.


----------

